# Ball Python in a 20 gallon tank?



## Brendan

Would a 20 gallon LONG tank be suitable for a single ball python all its life?

Also, would a 15 gallon LONG be suitable for a single corn snake or a single kingsnake all its life?


----------



## emily1123

im not sure about the corn snake or king snake, but an average adult ball python should be housed in a 30 gallon.


----------



## Mushroom Spore

My male ball python is almost three years old and in a 20L. Being a male, I don't know if he's going to get much bigger, and he himself fits in the 20 fine. But a properly sized large water bowl that he can soak in (I use a plastic dog bowl sized for German Shepherds and the like) and the larger hides he's about to need...they don't all fit in the enclosure as well as he does.  

I'm looking for at least a 25 for him, if not a 30. And if he was a female, I'd have a bigger snake than that on my hands. A 20 will be fine for several years though, if you already have one.


----------



## Brendan

Yeah I might get a 20 gallon long aquarium.

What about corn snakes and milksnakes? Would do fit in a 15 gallon?


----------



## BrassMonkey

I would up-size the 15 gallon to a 20 gallon for the cornsnake, they indeed enjoy the climbing and floor space. What gender is your BP? Keep in mind that females average at 4-5 feet, occasionally reaching 6. My 5 foot female is in a 70 gallon tank, my male in a 40 gallon. The extra space was optional, and I did it.


----------



## Brendan

Ah no actually I don't any snakes yet.

I am however planning on getting one, and so I have a few options.

-Ball Python
-Corn Snake
-Kingsnake
-Kenyan Sand Boa


----------



## BrassMonkey

BP's have always been considered a great starter snake, same with corn snakes. Corn snakes often do enjoy the height and climbing area. BP's for the most part are ground dwellers, but will be seen cruising around across a branch. They also ( sometimes un-healthily, sometimes not a problem) go on fasts for weeks, maybe months at a time. Corn snakes are a little more promising when it comes to eating.

If there are any questions you have, feel free to ask! And out of curiousity, how old are you?


----------



## Brendan

Thanks! Out of my four options I want the ball python the most, however it requires the largest space, and I'm not sure if I afford a 30 gallon tank at the moment. The Corn Snake would be my 2nd option considering I could get a 20 gallon long tank  

Oh and I'm 14 btw


----------



## Mushroom Spore

Brendan said:


> Thanks! Out of my four options I want the ball python the most, however it requires the largest space, and I'm not sure if I afford a 30 gallon tank at the moment.


Like I said earlier, a young BP will be fine in a 20 for several years (especially a male) if that's the snake you want the most. Another good housing option is to use large plastic tubs with locking lids; they're very cheap if you can't find an aquarium on sale or used. I'm looking into this for my snake's housing upgrade, myself, although having some trouble finding one with the right dimensions.

You'll have to make ventilation holes and everything, but it's a popular alternative to the really big glass tanks, as they're so expensive.


----------



## froggyman

Mushroom Spore said:


> Like I said earlier, a young BP will be fine in a 20 for several years (especially a male) if that's the snake you want the most. Another good housing option is to use large plastic tubs with locking lids; they're very cheap if you can't find an aquarium on sale or used. I'm looking into this for my snake's housing upgrade, myself, although having some trouble finding one with the right dimensions.
> 
> You'll have to make ventilation holes and everything, but it's a popular alternative to the really big glass tanks, as they're so expensive.


how would you heat these plastic tubs?


----------



## Mushroom Spore

froggyman said:


> how would you heat these plastic tubs?


With an undertank heater that has a thermostat on it, presumably.


----------



## froggyman

i assumed that an undertank would work but i was a little curious about the plastic warping/melting


----------



## Mushroom Spore

froggyman said:


> i assumed that an undertank would work but i was a little curious about the plastic warping/melting


Hence the thermostat to ensure the heat stays at 90, which won't melt anything. I'd be concerned about it in theory as well, but I hear no end of good things about this kind of setup from others. :?


----------



## froggyman

ill try keeping mine like this when i get it


thanks


----------



## LeilaNami

Everyone is forgetting a certain point.  Just because the snake can fit doesn't mean it should be in that tank all its life.  Cramped enclosures cause undue stress on the animal.  I would never put a corn or BP in anything less than a 40G.  IMO 20 is just way to cramped for a corn or a ball python.


----------



## Mushroom Spore

LeilaNami said:


> I would never put a corn or BP in anything less than a 40G.  IMO 20 is just way to cramped for a corn or a ball python.


I would give a corn about twice the space of a BP of similar size, from what I've seen of corns. A healthy ball python's idea of a good time, however, involves curling up in its hide and staying there for the most part. Sometimes mine burrows in the aspen or moves to a different hide, but that's about it. I'm not sure he really needs a ton of space.  But like I said, he's also male and not a large male at that. He can still stretch himself out along the length of the tank just fine, though I still want to upgrade five or ten gallons just for cage furniture purposes.



LeilaNami said:


> Cramped enclosures cause undue stress on the animal.


I've only ever heard that too BIG an enclosure will stress a BP out, myself. Obviously you can't keep a five-foot female in a shoebox, they do need room for hides and water bowls and temperature gradients and the like, but. I don't think burrow-dwellers like these guys are exactly suffering if not given extremely large tanks.


----------



## LeilaNami

I just think you have to find the right size between too small and too big. A good way to judge is 3/4  their length by 1/2 their length.  If it's a small male a 20L might just be suitable going by that though a nice fat female needs a bigger enclosure


----------

